# Offset and Bolt patter for a 2002 AUDI TT??



## Kahnjr321 (Jun 8, 2003)

Hello everyone -- coming over from the VW forums for a few minutes here -- could someone please tell me the offset and bolt pattern of stock AUDI TT Rims from a 2002 -- the 5 spokes.
Thank you.


----------



## Jeff Bipes (Mar 22, 2001)

*Re: Offset and Bolt patter for a 2002 AUDI TT?? (Kahnjr321)*

32 - 5x100


----------



## Kahnjr321 (Jun 8, 2003)

*Re: Offset and Bolt patter for a 2002 AUDI TT?? (Jeff Bipes)*

Hey jeff -- did the bolt pattern and et stay the same across all years of TTs??? Thanks.


----------



## RecklessDriver (Mar 24, 2005)

*Re: Offset and Bolt patter for a 2002 AUDI TT?? (Jeff Bipes)*

Is it possible to use 35mm offset rims on the TT?


----------



## Kahnjr321 (Jun 8, 2003)

I think it would be okay -- but the rims will be tucked inside of the fender well more as a higher offset (et) sits closer to the hub... i would worry a little about caliper clearances??
Good luck -- BUMP -- for an answer -- is the bolt pattern and offset the same on ALL years of TT??
Thanks.


----------



## BrillianTT (Jan 1, 2005)

*Re: (Kahnjr321)*

yes


----------

